# Lagerwechsel Hinterbau Lapierre X-Flow



## Waldkatze (28. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

nach 4 Jahren wird es langsam Zeit, die Lager zu wechseln. Das Tretlager ist bereits getauscht - es geht um die diversen kleinen Lager am Hinterbau. Ich fahre ein LP X-Flow 312.

Trotz einiger Nachforschungen (auch auf der Lapierre Seite) bin ich nicht fündig geworden.
Findet sich hier jemand, der vor dem gleichen Problem stand und mir eine Bezugsadresse nennen kann?

Aus mehreren Gründen möchte ich mich primär nicht an den Händler wenden, bei dem ich das Rad gekauft habe.

Bedankt.


----------



## overkill_KA (28. November 2015)

Wenn es sich um Standardlager handelt kannst du diese im Netz bestellen. Ich gehe mal davon aus das es sich um gedichtete Wälzlager handelt, dann sollte auf dem Dichtring eine Nummer stehen. Lapierre Ersatzteile bekommt man idR hier, eventuell solltest du mal Anfragen ob sie dir das Kit ordern können. 

Ansonsten findet man im www Alternativen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldkatze (29. November 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Infos. Das hilft mir schon ein ganzes Stück weiter.


----------

